# Pressurised water Pump for new House



## jumper1 (9 Mar 2011)

Hi Am, in the process of building a house and will need to install a preassurised water pump to push the water around the house. I will be installing the pump in the utility room .

I have been reading up on the these pumps and they seem to generate a lot of vibration noise when working . I was wondering of there was any way i could reduce this noise .

I have read that some people have bolted the pumps to the floor, placed rubber piping between the pump and the pipes going around the house . Also some people have enclosed the pumps in Timber box as it were and filled it with Rockwool. 

Dont know if these pumps are really noisy but has anyone had this sort of problem where the pumps cause so much noise that the above work had to be carried out or is this just a bit of overkill.

Regards, Jumper1


----------



## sse (9 Mar 2011)

jumper1 said:


> Hi Am, in the process of building a house and will need to install a preassurised water pump to push the water around the house. I will be installing the pump in the utility room .
> 
> I have been reading up on the these pumps and they seem to generate a lot of vibration noise when working . I was wondering of there was any way i could reduce this noise .
> 
> ...



Our Grundfos pump is on a piece of cork on the tiled floor. It's in a utility room.

You can hear a background hum when it comes on, but that's about it.

SSE


----------



## BICIP (9 Mar 2011)

Most pumps need anair intake so putting in a box full of rovkwool might be bad move


----------



## agencydude (9 Mar 2011)

Well if its going to be near where you sleep it might be an issue.
Where I live the pump is in the attic. It comes on sometimes when you flush the toilet or us the sink etc. If you're sleeping on the top floor it is irritating when it comes on.


----------

